# 135 points family submitted EOI



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

first step made,in for a penny in for a pound..might aswell be skint has have nowt...fingers crossed...


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

philconnell said:


> first step made,in for a penny in for a pound..might aswell be skint has have nowt...fingers crossed...


Good luck to you. Let us know how it all goes


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

I have to say good luck! We are just about to apply and we have 140 plus my husbands job is on skills list so fingers crossed, I totally agree too "in for a penny in for a pound" I'm guessing your leaving the UK? 

Good luck and hope it goes well.


----------



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good luck with your EOI we have submitted ours today as well


----------



## GNU.A (May 24, 2011)

Good luck with you guys!


----------



## karimax (Jun 5, 2011)

hi guys I am new here... I also just submitted my EOI... how is everyone's EOI? have you all been selected? did you receive your ITA already?

cheers to everyone!


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi, heard nothing yet,a little disheartened after excitement of sending it in,fingers crossed,first step,long journey...


----------



## karimax (Jun 5, 2011)

philconnell said:


> hi, heard nothing yet,a little disheartened after excitement of sending it in,fingers crossed,first step,long journey...


hi philconnell... yeah I totally agree with you we are definitely having our fingers crossed and hopefully some positive results would soon show up...

cheers to all of us!


----------

